#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Worried about post-MS Job prospects, scholarship for MS? Undecided on which univ. to attend?

## insofe

Get an MS in Analytics (partnered with INSOFE) from Well-Known Universities with assured scholarship up to 30% on tuition fees, Post-Masters comprehensive placement support in USA and a pre-masters certificate program. Analytics is the most happening field and can be studied by people with any Science or Engineering (B.E./B.Tech., B.Pharm., M.E. /M.Tech., MCA, MBA, M.Pharm.,M.Sc.) background  is eligible to work with analytics.





  Similar Threads: Gonna Attend Interview tomorrow........TATA MOTORS Job prospects in embedded systems Study in australia with scholarship - Scholarship for studying in australia for inter Worried? Not needed at all.....

----------

